# Colored pencil blending



## Jerryk (Mar 5, 2018)

Started drawing again. Just graphite for now. But would like to know what colored pencils to use for drawing that will work with blending stumps and tortillions


----------



## Traffic NYC (Aug 27, 2014)

Utilized for blending graphite. Stumps are for the most part twofold finished, bigger and bulkier than the better single-finished tortillons. Both have their individual uses in spite of the fact that I tend to utilize just tortillons - for coarse work I wrap kitchen paper around my finger and utilize that. Never utilize your unprotected finger to mix graphite. The regular oil in your skin will make graphite adhere to your paper in sporadic patches. It once took me two days to continually tone and mix around such a zone before it ended up unnoticeable...


----------



## Seattle (Sep 9, 2019)

I don't think colored pencils work with those. They are for graphite. You blend colored pencils with either a white pencil or a special non-colored pencil blender.


----------



## Christi Upton (Dec 10, 2019)

Colored lightly, prismacolor verithin pencils erase well. These would be great for laying a base layer, designing the drawing, and start filling in the little white bits.


----------



## I2birds (Mar 21, 2020)

I have been able to get blending with my colored pencils by just using several colors and using light strokes, with slightly darker strokes where I want more of a certain color. So basically, I layer the colors. And depending on what I am coloring, I either do it light first and then gradually darker, or if I am trying to get a gradient type look, I will do the darker first and then use gradually lighter colors.


----------



## Mimirichman (Jun 19, 2021)

Mix colored pencil strokes by overlapping lightly applied layers of different colors. It is best to lightly apply the colors at first because it is harder to balance the colors if you applied the first color too heavily.
I suggest colored pencils with either a lower concentration of pigments combined with an oil-based binder for the first layers. This combination results in a hard lead core that does not give a very vibrant color. Of course, as your expertise and skill in controlling the strokes grow, you can use brighter colored pencils.


----------



## noah (Oct 17, 2020)

Another option that can be used to even greater effect when blending is to employ a solvent. These are applied over top of the colored pencil and should only be done on really sturdy paper. To make sure your paper can withstand your solvent of choice, test it and let it dry. Watch for any warping or damage.


----------

